# Stagea GTR34 Front YES or NO?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hy guys , was thinking to get in the next time some family car . Want to stay Nissan, one option is the present Stagea 3.5 V6, second the old Stagea 260RS

I might go for the seconde one as it is technicaly superior in all means to the present . . . so the RS looks massive but older then it is, in fact the car's design looks like 1995! (but still nice agressive for a wagon)

So I cam across these Stageas with R34 GTR faces . . .what do you think about? I didn't like it first . . .now I want to get one . . .:clap: 



















ANd standard


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i like the r34 front on them, makes them look more intimidating.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

definitely look a whole lot more menancing with the R34 GTR front....:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I absolutely love them with the R34 front as well :smokin:

I keep getting tempted down that route as well.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

go for the GTR front its awesome


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Does anyone know if BNR34 alloys bolt straight onto a Stagea? I would have thought given the size/offset some modification to the arch would be needed...though it doesn't look as if the arches on this car have been.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Not just some modification Dave, the R34 wings would need to be fitted aswell to accomodate the R34 front.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Some reference pictures 

The original Stagea
























And the GTR version


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Go for the R34 front! They look so much nicer.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

R34 front definately  
I'd have one if I had more garage space.

The stock BNR34 wheels off my car found their way onto a lovely Top Secret Stagea - they just need the arches rolling (or the inner guards taking out).


----------



## metropolis (Jun 24, 2006)

*tricky to find*

Hi peeps 

the bad news is, when i looked into this conversion for my old phase 2 2.5x stagia in 2005, the cost of the kit at japanese prices was £3012, the price is still the same, when you factor in the cost of shipping and vat it comes closer to £4000.

The company that produces the kit is called 'MASA' they also do drift kits etc

When i approached them, their advice was to get a car that is already converted as it will be much cheaper.

Incidently the gold car won a best of show award at the tokyo auto salon in 2001(i think).

The problem that is faced by anyone wanting to do this is that the kit is designed for the phase 2 stagea not the phase 1 that everyone is importing now. 
This means anyone wanting to import an already converted phase 2 car will have to put it through an ESVA test- the thick end of £1000... or wait for a couple of years for the cars to fall out of the 10 year esva requirement

or get creative with the grinder....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Not just some modification Dave, the R34 wings would need to be fitted aswell to accomodate the R34 front.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the comments

Actually for the R34 bumper, the wheel arches /Bonnet have to be fitted too . . but can any body also tell us the diffrence between the Autech version with RB26DETT and the Nismo limited version? The NIsmo version seems to have wider wheel arches as well . . . the GTR wheels could fit.

Nismo version is the yellow Stagea on the last picture


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Go for the R34 front, it looks so unique, a Godzilla wagon. 
But, the most would be a Nismo one with the R34 front conversion. :bowdown1:
Am I crazy ? :runaway:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Yup...r34 get the r34 front. I saw one in the flesh in Japan. One thing that was a bit off putting was the gaps between the bonnet and the edge of the windscreen. They were huge but thenagain it depends on who carried out the conversion.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Seen many in the flesh in Japan...they are defo mean looking!:clap: :clap: 

Hmmm, after seeing those Wedsport TC005's on that wagon I'm glad I didnt go with em!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Actually for the R34 bumper, the wheel arches /Bonnet have to be fitted too . . but can any body also tell us the diffrence between the Autech version with RB26DETT and the Nismo limited version? The NIsmo version seems to have wider wheel arches as well . . . the GTR wheels could fit.
> 
> Nismo version is the yellow Stagea on the last picture


The difference between the autech rs 260 and the nismo version is power (lots)
The RS 260 was a special order only and is quite rare It is basically the same as a standard GTR (inc size of wheels) . Twin turbo rb26 with 5 speed manual gearbox with limited slip diff , ATTESSA and Hicas , Brembo brakes (as std) seriously strengthened body , special suspension and exhaust system and air filters quoted bhp 280 same as GTR

The nismo however is so rare that there is almost no point in looking for one .Far higher tuned than the rs260 in EVERY respect for example the standard 18" nismo wheels would already be wider than a standard GTR by quite a bit 

How quick is it ? .......... Well according to nissan the NISMO version can do 0-60 in 5.1 seconds . not bad for a wagon !


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

You could put the R34 front onto about any car and make it look good - its a design classic!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks so much better with the R34 front IMO.  Has anyone done the same with an R32 or R33 Front?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

RSVFOUR said:


> The nismo however is so rare that there is almost no point in looking for one .Far higher tuned than the rs260 in EVERY respect for example the standard 18" nismo wheels would already be wider than a standard GTR by quite a bit


Where did you get this info from, if you don't mind me asking ?

BTW - that 0-60 time is the same as the 260RS.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> Where did you get this info from, if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> BTW - that 0-60 time is the same as the 260RS.


Wanted to ask the same . . . what was the price diffrence between the two versions?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

what prices do these go for?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Bean said:


> Where did you get this info from, if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> BTW - that 0-60 time is the same as the 260RS.


My spec comes from the official japanese autech website . :lamer: 
The price new in 1997 was 4,400,000 Yen 

Sorry Bean but check your info. There are 4 or 5 sources of the 0-60 time for the RS260 on the web (car sites not game sites) They all say 6 seconds ( or 6.1) The nismo is 5.1 

Skyline are damn quick cars but 0-60 in 5.1 from something weighing 1720kg that produces 280 bhp ( maybe 300 max) and is much bigger than any skyline is simply not possible ( I wish it was) :bawling: 
Remember this time is for a std car not tuned (std air filters exhaust etc )


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I'm not going to argue with you about figures found on a web site (it's amazing how disinformation can fly around the web) but you are probably right - I was going off an old Best Motoring video.
Anyway, I was thinking of getting a 260RS but if there is a Nismo version I should definitely find out about it. However, Nismo don't know about it  so I'd like to know where your info came from ?


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

The Stagea with the R34 front looks amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Defintely R34 front end!

You might want to check out this link:

http://forum.teamfc3s.org/showthread.php?t=35128&highlight=stagea

Note the Stagea with an S15 front end...


----------

